# random babies



## bettalove (Sep 18, 2005)

i think both of my platies are pregnant...how do i tell....and i have 3 random babies and i dont kno where they came from!!! but thats beside the point...how can i tell if my platies are pregnant?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

About the only way to tell is by the size of the female's body. And their is a good chance thay are. If they have been near a male at the store or even in your tank their is a 99% chance they will have fry. Its just a matter of how far along they are and when they are going to have them.


----------



## bettalove (Sep 18, 2005)

one of them is as big as a balloon about to explode she stays near the bottom of the tank and swims to the top for food and what not and plays with the other platy....eeee i hope to have fry soon then i will get the grade in my biology course


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

usually if they go into hiding mode or hanging out in plants, in a upper corner, or at the bottom of the tank it is a good sign that the time is close.


----------



## bettalove (Sep 18, 2005)

that makes me wanna dance!!! ^-^!! im so xcited....what should i do about the fry any certain food or ne type of hiding places????? i need tips


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Mine never acted like that when she was going to have fry. She went out in the most open, unplanted part of the tank and kept swimming up and down, looking at her reflection. She did it for hours on end. It may depend on the breed, but mine just wouldn't sit still or stop bobbing from top to bottom.


----------



## bettalove (Sep 18, 2005)

Fry Fry Fry And More Fry !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Eeeee Im So Excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

wow sounds great..cant wait to see picccccccccs


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

You get a grade in bio when you fish have fry?!? i wish i could get a grade like that in bio.


----------

